# New addition... and 2 more!



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 25, 2011)

We're super excited to add this little gal to our herd.  She's half sibling to our buck Pie and we can't WAIT to see her udder when she freshens for us.  She'll be bred to our senior buck Thunderhill A Merlot this year.

Little Tots Estate Sunshine (Caesar's Villa LV Eric x Little Tots Estate Crocosmia)


----------



## lilhill (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!  Very nice!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## warthog (Apr 25, 2011)

She's really lovely, congrats.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2011)

Purty~!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice looking - congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, with that pose, her name should be Little Miss Sunshine or Diva!  It's like she is saying to the world, " 

 "  LOVE it!

PS: She is very pretty! If I were to describe her coloration in coffeehouse terminology, she would most definitely be a Vanilla Chai Latt!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 25, 2011)

I LOVE goats with that coloration!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, talk about uphill! 

Pretty girl!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 27, 2011)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 1, 2011)

But wait, there's more! 

Coming soon to Smithurmonds...

www.smithurmonds.com/sunra

www.smithurmonds.com/aurora

We were soooo not shopping right now but I couldn't pass these two girls up.  We're so jazzed to be adding these genetics to the fold.


----------



## jodief100 (May 1, 2011)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 1, 2011)

WOW, Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 1, 2011)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 1, 2011)

I have to say, my favorite out of the 2 does that are Coming Soon is Aurora. But then, I am partial to colorations that resemble the San Clemente Island goats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 1, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I have to say, my favorite out of the 2 does that are Coming Soon is Aurora. But then, I am partial to colorations that resemble the San Clemente Island goats!


She's a broken buckskin (classic).  Thanks!


----------



## helmstead (May 1, 2011)




----------

